# MP/Print size limits



## Robert20 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi

I was pondering this question. I was wondering, can I get a print size of 100cm (on the long side) using a 10mp camera and CS5, or is that pushing it? 

If not, can I get a print size of 100cm (on the long side) if I were to have a 10mp camera, CS5 & the Genuine Fractals Pro plug in, or is that still pushing it?

As an upgrade is impending, would, for example a 21mp 5D Mkii be capable of producing an image that is one metre on the long side (with or without GFP)? My goal here is to produce an image that holds resolution and clarity at 100cm.


----------



## ann (Apr 2, 2011)

you need to post this in the digital section of this site, this is for film use.


----------

